# Dry verge finish



## michaelsf90 (May 23, 2021)

I'm not a professional roofer. I'm an electrician but recently had a pitched roof put on my porch to replace a flat roof. One side joins the cladding between the ground floor and first floor bay window. The other side is the edge of the house and porch. I looked behind the dry verge as was confused how it can be water tight and I still am. Can someone please advice me from the pictures if it looks right. If not how should it be finished?


----------

